# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Emperyalizmin bir ayağı çukurda

## bozok

*EMPERYALİZMİN BİR AYAğI üUKURDA*



*6 Temmuz 2010*

Arzu hanım iletisinde diyor ki ‘Televizyon programları ve yorumları beni ve benim gibi düşünen çoğu yurtdışı çileden çıkarıyor, düşman kim belli değil ……..tüm değerlerimize ve ecdada müthiş bir karalama ve sindirme politikası izleniyor .. .. Birçok kurumsanki bu ülke için değil, başka devletlerin emrinde çalışıyor..’

Sonunda ‘Bu düşüncede olanlar bir araya gelmelidir’ diye bitiriyor…

Aslında bu ve binlerce ileti bir araya geldiğimizin işareti değil mi?

şehit cenazelerindeki sloganlar birlikteliğimizin işareti değil mi?

Ekranlardaki birliktelikten bile korkanlar bu toparlanmanın emaresi değil mi?

Kendimize haksızlık etmeyelim..

Aydınların yurdun dört bir yanında büyük ilgiyle kucaklanmaları, salonların, meydanların dolup taşması, bir araya geldiğimizin kanıtı değil mi? *üstelik sağ sol, şucu bucu, başörtülü başörtüsüz ayrımı yapılmadan ‘vatan’ için bir araya gelenlerde büyük bir artış olduğunu görmezden gelebilir miyiz…*

Kendimizden şüphe duymaya öyle alıştırıldık ki! Daha dikkatle bakalım. Bunları hafife almayalım. üünkü sandıktan da seçimden de önemli olan bu BİLİNü, bu birlikteliktir.. Ve meyvalarını verecektir..

*KORKU VE ECEL*
İşte bu birileri için çok korkutucu. Bu milletin ‘birlikte’ düşünmesinden çok korkanlar var.

*Bugün ‘solcu’nun elinde Yeniçağ gazetesi. ‘sağcı’ bilinen adam Aydınlık dergisi okuyor. ‘Dinci’ diye yaftalanmış adam, Silivri mitingine geliyor, Ulusal Kanal seyrediyor. Aklın yolunda, BİR düşünce üretenler çoğalıyor.*

Odatv.com ile Yeniçağ gazetesinden iki GERüEK gazeteci, Barış Terkoğlu ve Arslan Bulut, aynı anda ‘Ergenekon’ adı verilen maskaralığın ‘ipini çekecek’ kadar önemli bir yayın gerçekleştiriyorlar ve Yılmaz Polat’ın kitabı, ‘CIA pençesinde Açılım’ ve Aydınlık dergisinin taa 2007 yayınının da hakkını teslim ederek, *Adalet bakanlığında alınan kararların, Amerika’dan ‘atanmış’ bir danışman savcı tavsiyesiyle mi alındığı sorusunu, gündeme bomba gibi düşürüyorlar*.


*ORTALIKTA KOCA BİR TISSS!*

Yeniçağ gazetesini ‘fişleyenler’ kime akredite?

Ardından Yeniçağ Gazetesi yazarı, Sabahattin ünkibar genelkurmay başkanı ile bir görüşme gerçekleştiriyor. Ve yaygın medya alev alev yanıyor.. Hürriyet’in Ertuğrul üzkök’ü, genelkurmay başkanını ‘şoven milliyetçi çizgide, ‘radikal milliyetçi’ Yeniçağ’a konuş’makla suçluyor. *Ve ekliyor ‘Hem de ‘Ergenekon sürecinde!’*

Sonra bir başka ‘gazeteci’ diyor ki, ‘Yahu üstelik bu milliyetçi sağ gazete MHP kalıpları içinde bile değil. 
Neredeyse tümüyle sistem dışı!’

İşte zurnanın zırt dediği nokta budur.

Kurulan oyunun dışından bakan birileri var! Sadece iktidar partisine değil, alışılmış kalıplar içinde kalmadan, her yöne eleştiri yapıyor, ‘gazetecilik’in 4. kuvvet olduğunu hatırlatıyorlar. *üstelik ‘binbir destekli’ TARAF’tan da fazla satıyorlar. Ve birkaç sene içinde tirajları 10 kat artıyor!*

*BU TELAş üZGüN DEğİL!*
Görmemek için kör olmak lazım. Bir telaş var ortada. Olay üzerine olay! Jet hızıyla geçen bir haziranın ardından elle tutulur bir ‘telaş’, tüm ‘dolmakalem’leri sarmış durumda.

Onların telaşı özgün olamaz! Biliyoruz ki, yaygın medya ‘Türkçe’ düşünmez ve istisnalar hariç kendine özgü düşünce üretemez... *İpleri Washington ve Brüksel’dedir! Sadece yansımalarla idare edilir. O zaman telaşın kaynağı yine Atlantik ötesindedir!*

Geçen ay Aydınlık dergisinde en önemli Amerikan düşünce kuruluşlarından biri olan *Rand Corporation’ın Türkiye hakkındaki bir raporuna yerverildi. Raporun başlığı’ ‘Türkiye: Sıkıntılı Ortaklık’ değil miydi?*

Raporda özetle, ‘Türkiye bir yol ayrımında’ deniyordu ve 4 seçenekten sözediliyordu:

1.*Türkiye AB kapısında kalmaya devam eder; bu ABD için en uygun seçenektir.*
(Bakın TüSİAD’in Boyner başkanı da birebir aynı cümleyi kuruyor. Diyor ki
‘AB vizyonu parçası olmak, üye olmaktan da önemli!’ TüSİAD, diyorki ‘Hedefimiz, Atlantik ötesinin emri doğrultusunda, Avrupa Birliği havuçu yönünde dizüstü çökmüş bir Türk milleti!

*2. Rand raporunun Türkiye’nin gidebileceği ikinci yol tahmini ‘Ilımlı İslam Cumhuriyeti’! Rapor bu ihtimali zayıf görüyor.*

*3. Rapor, Türkiye’nin , ‘yumuşak bir askeri darbe’ yaşayabileceğini de seçenekler arasına koyuyor.Ama bu ihtimali de çok kuvvetli görmüyor…*

*4. En tehlikelisi diyor rapor, Türkiye milli bir çizgiye geçebilir!*
Burada herhangi bir partiden, siyasi kurumlardan falan değil, ‘denetlenemeyen’ bir güçten, Türk milletinden sözediliyor. Diğerleri uzun yıllardır tam kontrolde..uzun yıllardır, Batıya parmak kaldırmadan, Washington, Brüksel’e yüz sürmeden hükümet eden, ya da hükümete talip olan yok!
İşte telaş buradan kaynaklanıyor! Atlantik ötesi ve içerdeki hempaları dört dönüyor.
Malum medyayı dikkatle izleyin. Ani bir U dönüş göreceksiniz!
Televizyonlarda malum hokkabazlar karşısında muhalifler …
Laf salatalarına muhalefet sosu kattılar. ..
Karanlıkta korkmamak için ıslık çalıyorlar.

Türkiye’de ‘yeter artık’ diyenlerin ateşine su serpmek için, (ya da amiyane tabirle ‘gazını almak’ için mi desek) ‘ulusalcı’ söylemlerle, hükümetçi/Atlantikçi söylemleri karşı karşıya getirmek zorunda kaldılar…
üünkü, Yeniçağ gazetesi, Aydınlık dergisi veya ‘satın alınamayan’, ‘milli ortak aklın sesi olanların, üzerlerine atılan onca çamura rağmen parladığını onlar da görüyorlar. Tavsiyeli hükümet, danışmanlı adalet , şarlatan basın ve televizyon kümelerine açlık işsizlik ve biber gazlarına rağmen, ortak akıl ülkenin her yanında, parlıyor. İşte budur onları telaşa boğan.

Hem kendileri hem ‘yakın ve çook uzaklardaki işverenleri’ beceriksizlikleriyle kala kalacaklardır. Hiç kendilerini yormasınlar, güç, mevki, paraları olabilir, muhaberatı iyi kullanabilirler, Avro Atlantik sistemlerin periferilerinde gezebilirler.. *Onların şaraplarıyla çoşup, onların gitarlarına oynayabilirler.. Ama artık anlı şanlı batı sistemlerinin de bir ayağı çukurda!*

Bu topraklarda her türlü melanete karşı çıkacak güç binlerce yıldır vardı, şimdi de var ve hep olacak. Rüzgar değişince onların adını en başta ağababaları olmak üzere kimse hatırlamayacak!


*Banu Avar*
Odatv.com

----------

